# WoW und DX 11 ... kein Unterschied zu vorher.



## Krait666 (24. März 2012)

Moin,

hab eben meine neue Graka eingebaut und mich auf den deutlichen FPS Schub  (angeblich) durch DX11 gefreut als ich es im SPielmenü aktiviert und neugestartet habe läuft es eins zu eins wie vorher auch grafische Veränderungen wie ein in Echtzeit reflektierendes Spiegelbild im Wasser wenn man darüber fliegt fehlt auch (hab ich mal Screens von gesehen). Was ist da los ?

Gruß Krait


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. März 2012)

Sollte aber jetzt besser laufen nach dem Artikel hier : World of Warcraft Cataclysm: DirectX 11 nun offiziell verfügbar - directx 11, world of warcraft cataclysm, wow
Welches Betriebssystem hast du ?
Neuesten Treiber installiert ?


----------



## Dexter74 (24. März 2012)

was Zeitungen schreiben, die Blauen schreiben ja selbst "es kann durch DX11 etwas besser laufen, muss es aber nicht".


----------



## Krait666 (24. März 2012)

Windows 7 32 bit HP alle Treiber aktuell


----------



## Dexter74 (24. März 2012)

Grafisch ändert sich gar nichts und die Leistung ist zum größten Teil CPU abhängig, DX11 kann also keine Wunder vollbringen, wenn die CPU bei DX9 schon (fast) am Limit ist


----------



## Scroll (24. März 2012)

Das mit dem wasser solltest du mal alles auf ultra stellen auser schatten, dann haste das bild, die wasserflachen sehen nicht automatisch so aus wenn du auf dx11 gehst, das musst du erst aktivieren.

Mfg


----------



## Dexter74 (24. März 2012)

es gibt keinen Unterschied, die Grafik sieht mit DX11 genau so wie mit DX9 aus. Weiß nicht warum sich nach über einem Jahr dieser Mythos immer noch hält.

hier der "1000." BluePost zu dem Thema vom 09.03.2012

Woher weiß ich das ich DX11 anhabe? - Foren - World of Warcraft


----------



## infantri (8. Mai 2012)

Es gibt da schon unterschiede.

Die effecte,das wasser,regen,die dächer etc.kp was der blizz fritze da im forum schreibt,aber wenn ich wow auf meinem 2t rechner spiele der eine dx10 karte verbaut hat denke ich mir immer wieder omg sieht das anders aus.Auch kolegen die von dx10 auf dx11 umgestiegen sind sehen unterschiede die sie nicht mehr missen wollen.

Ich finde auch das dx11 besser aussieht als dx10 auch wenn es kleinigkeiten sind die nur geringfügig auffallen,aber die aussage es gibt keinen unterschied stimmt auf keinen fall.
Der größte unterschied überhaupt macht eh der bildschirm, vergleicht mal wow mit nem tft und nem led da klappt euch die kinnlade runter wie gut wow aussehen kann 

mfg


----------



## Sn0w1 (22. Juli 2012)

Es gibt unterschiede, allerdings nur wenn der cpu stimmt.. ansonsten reguliert das spiel die dx11 wieder runter.. in meinen fall war es mit ner hd5870 und nem q6600 auch kein unterschied, als der i5 reinkam allerdings schon


----------

